# Nando von den Gnitzer Höhen



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Nando von den Gnitzer Höhen










Any opinions on this guy? His progeny? Anything to look out for if you were thinking of getting a dog out of one of his progeny? The good, the bad, and the ugly!

Thanks in advance for all info.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! What a looker! One thing you'd have to look out for as for as his progeny goes, that if they look anything like their dad, people like me might just show up to steal the puppies! So . . . be careful!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks like he had a lot of progeny so which one?

I imagine that the rest of the pedigree would give more info......since he would only be a grandfather. (or great grandfather?)

I bet Daryl could play in.


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's Sasha, at two years old now, a grandaughter of Nando through Sando vom Haus Iris. My only complaint is that she's a soft dog, but a full brother I owned to 1 yr. age was not.

Afra von der Bismarck säul









Alf von der Bismarck säul


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

He would be a grandfather. The potential sire is Birko vom Haus Seefeldt--but I asked about him before.







Hence why I decided to focus on Nando this time 'round to get a better view of the whole picture. Everything behind this dog.









Sasha is absolutely stunning! Alf is quite handsome as well. That's one thing I've noticed looking through Nando's kids and grandkids: they all have really nice structure and it's all very similar.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Put Afra up somewhere on a color chart - *THAT is BLACK SABLE* - no real obvious red or tan (good looking one too!







)

Lee


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you!  Here's a newly posted pic on the database of one of their siblings, Aslan.











And Anja, who remains with the breeders at http://www.schaeferhunde-ostthueringen.de/


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow. If my dog looks half this gorgeous he'll be stealing hearts.









Any other input on Nando and his progeny? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I must embarassingly add, these are grandchildren of Nestor, NOT Nando!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Whoops! Eh well, not a big deal. Still related at least.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I know and have talked to the previous owner of Nando. He trained Nando to the BSP. Nando was a pure DDr dog and at the time he was born, the East Germans were basically holding a fire sale on their dogs. West Germans and Americans were going to the DDR and buying up GSDs by the dozen. Nando's owner is a very knowledgeable dog person and he tested over a hundred dogs before he picked Nando.
He said it was a lot of work to bring Nando to the BSP, more work than a good West German line dog, but then DDR dogs were never bred to be sport dogs. He'll also admit that Nando had such nice color that it was also a factor. Yes, even working line people do care for looks.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

DDR breeding was oriented toward producing show dogs that could work. Work being defined as tracking and herding not dog sports. Essentially the same philosophy that West Germn breeders had in the 60s before the lines bifurcated into show and working.


----------

